# *new* Fenix TK35UE 2015 edition: Cree XHP 50 LED, max 2000 lumens



## magicstone12 (Aug 24, 2015)

Edit: Possible shilling thread closed.
 FYI; While discussion threads are of course permitted, creating a thread by merely posting a website hyperlink & a 'file pic' is not an acceptable discussion opener.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just saw it on their FB. Will keep it with my MT-G2 version.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Just saw it on their FB. Will keep it with my MT-G2 version.



Yes, pass. MT-G2 was one of the best things it had going for it.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2015)

XHP50 and XHP70 really seem to be true ground breakers. Two plus times the output of the XML2 and they run cooler....but dammit I JUST got my XML2 U2 2015 TK35 I wish Fenix would publish say a 6 month product introduction schedule and keep it current so I know what to save my money for. Im a throw man anyways and the 2015 TK35 out throws the XHP50 version by 5K so Im not to bummed. Cree has been rocking over the last year with MK-R's, U3 and U4's etc. looked at Crees YT page and they demonstrate the XHP50 being used to upgrade street lights looks awesome. Now Im seeing XHP50 car headlight upgrades? Serious capability.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't have one of these, and it makes me sad.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 24, 2015)

This looks awesome.

I'm wondering about the intensity though. This light has 25600 listed with a 50mm head and the Nitecore EA81 has about 50000 with a 60mm head. Looking at pics the reflector isn't _that_ much bigger in the EA81. Maybe it's deeper overall I guess which might give it much better throw.

Looks like it will have about the beam profile of my E50, but just brighter and cool white.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 24, 2015)

Do we know anything about the CCT and CRI of the emitter used in *Fenix TK35UE 2015 Edition*?

The Cree data sheets shows XHP50 emitters with a wide range of values.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> Do we know anything about the CCT and CRI of the emitter used in *Fenix TK35UE 2015 Edition*?
> 
> The Cree data sheets shows XHP50 emitters with a wide range of values.



I'm sure the usual cool blue, but I always hold out some hope until we find out for sure


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 24, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I'm sure the usual cool blue, but I always hold out some hope until we find out for sure




I do, too!


----------



## martinaee (Aug 24, 2015)

It won't throw quite as nicely as an XM-L2 in this light, but at least it's different enough from the MT-G2 in here which is such a flood monster in this size reflector.

It's really interesting to me that right now you literally can choose 3 different TK35's all with different beam patterns from more throwy to very floody.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a TK35 XM-L2 (mod NW) and was going to buy TK35 EU (1800 lm)
I saw the new version in 2015 but I do not know if that's what I'm after.
I asked a few days ago on solid information.
When Fenix answer me write the information here.

I ask myself if with this led the 2015 version will have a very wide beam as the previous version


----------



## martinaee (Aug 24, 2015)

Stefano said:


> I have a TK35 XM-L2 (mod NW) and was going to buy TK35 EU (1800 lm)
> I saw the new version in 2015 but I do not know if that's what I'm after.
> I asked a few days ago on solid information.
> When Fenix answer me write the information here.
> ...



I think the XHP50 version will throw better than the MT-G2 version but not as well as the standard XM-L2 version. Sort of in the middle. I think it will be a fantastic "everything" light.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2015)

Had the 1800 lumen UE. Just couldnt warm up to the MTG2 it seemed to diffuse to my eyes. I like having a defined hot spot flooder or not so I sold it. This XHP50 actually seems to be a defined flooder in the Fenix pics but will wait for user reviews and pics before I drop more coin. Ive owned every edition of the TK35 since the first XM-L years ago and loved them all except the MTG2. Love the 4mm shorter new 2015 XML2 and how theyve redesigned the tail to be serviceable if needed. Now if they could just engineer out the need for the battery carrier. Still not sold on the "lossless orange peel" reflector though I think its actually overdone. I feel a less aggressive texturing of the reflector would yield a beam just as floody but with a bit more reach.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 24, 2015)

martinaee said:


> I think the XHP50 version will throw better than the MT-G2 version but not as well as the standard XM-L2 version. Sort of in the middle. I think it will be a fantastic "everything" light.



Any idea on the width of the light beam?
The 1800 lumens version is impressive with his spot and wide beam, I would have liked a version 2015 with the same wide-angle and only a few meters more


----------



## martinaee (Aug 24, 2015)

All the TK35 lights have mode memory, right? It functions like an E40 where it comes on in whatever mode it was in last?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 25, 2015)

martinaee said:


> All the TK35 lights have mode memory, right? It functions like an E40 where it comes on in whatever mode it was in last?



Has memory for steady modes indeed.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 25, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Has memory for steady modes indeed.



Low through high? What about the 2000 lumen mode? Is there a way to make it come on in turbo? I couldn't find that. Will it come on in turbo if it hasn't already stepped down from heat?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 25, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Low through high? What about the 2000 lumen mode? Is there a way to make it come on in turbo? I couldn't find that. Will it come on in turbo if it hasn't already stepped down from heat?



AFAIK, yes.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Stefano (Aug 27, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> Do we know anything about the CCT and CRI of the emitter used in *Fenix TK35UE 2015 Edition*?



I asked this to Fenix.
They answered only this: "TK35 2015 UE is cool white."
They have not said anything about bin


----------



## chuckhov (Aug 28, 2015)

Stefano said:


> I asked this to Fenix.
> They answered only this: "TK35 2015 UE is cool white."
> They have not said anything about bin




Do you ever get the feeling that the people you ask actually know less than you do?

I think that is probably the case here.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 28, 2015)

I have never seen any XHP50, let alone a cool-white one, so I can't say I whether I like them or not. Tint-wise, however, this seems like a step backwards to me. 

If the *Fenix TK35UE* continues to be manufactured side-by-side with the *Fenix TK35 (2015)*, there is no harm done. Having two choices would be a boon. If the the TK35UE "goes away," however, neutral-tint fans will have to look elsewhere. 

The *Nitecore P36* is an attractive alternative.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 28, 2015)

The TK35UE was always on my list but I never pulled the trigger.

I love neutral whites, but Fenix just doesn't use many. And the problem is, they put NW in some of the less mainstream models (a lantern, 1x26650 PD40, PD12, TK22). With the exception of the lantern, I don't think those others sold so well. So I hope Fenix isn't using those [possible] sales numbers to make a decision whether to use CW or NW. I'm guessing they're not; it's simply a lumens thing, but I still wonder sometimes.

Still waiting on Nitecore EC4S


----------



## PhrygianReed (Sep 1, 2015)

TK35 had long been on my wanted list since I started to buy LED flashlights.
But for some reason, I hadn't bought one till today.
I told the shopkeeper I want a TK35 UE, and didn't realize they release a update version for the UE with different LED until I was shown the new package.
I go for the older UE version eventually, as I like its warmer tint and more floody beam.

I will be great if someone can do a comparison of all of the different version of the TK35.


----------



## Stefano (Sep 1, 2015)

PhrygianReed said:


> I will be great if someone can do a comparison of all of the different version of the TK35.



After a lot of waiting and indecision I ordered today (old) TK35UE.
I will in the future a video/photo comparison between the two torches (TK35 XM-L2 vs TK35UE)


----------



## GegeV2 (Sep 2, 2015)

Please do!

I am interested in a high powered Fenix torch. The TK35 seems to hit the spot.

I take it you are doing the review of the standard TK35 and the TK35UE(not the latest 2015 UE)?



Stefano said:


> After a lot of waiting and indecision I ordered today (old) TK35UE.
> I will in the future a video/photo comparison between the two torches (TK35 XM-L2 vs TK35UE)


----------



## andrew2 (Sep 3, 2015)

Stefano said:


> After a lot of waiting and indecision I ordered today (old) TK35UE.
> I will in the future a video/photo comparison between the two torches (TK35 XM-L2 vs TK35UE)



Yes,please write the review,but the TK35 max 960 lumens,while the TK35UE is 1800 lumens,there is a big difference.Hope someone will do the review between the TK35UE and the TK35UE 2015


----------



## Stefano (Sep 4, 2015)

GegeV2 said:


> I take it you are doing the review of the standard TK35 and the TK35UE(not the latest 2015 UE)?



I have little free time, but I'd like to do this.
Unfortunately my English is that of Google Translator and I do not know if it's appropriate to write a review.
I can try, in the worst case you will do a lot of laughs.
Surely I'll do a photo/beamshot comparison.
The comparison would be between an old TK35 (year 2012) mod with an XM-L2 neutral withe (bin 3C) and the "old" TK35 UE 1800 lumens.
For the moment not buying the new XHP50 version because it is not neutral withe.
I bought this flashlight for use in a dense forest where the throw is useless, It with its enormous wide beam should be perfect.
I think the "old" TK35 UE is the best choice because it allows me to maintain the light level of 750 lumens for four hours without overheating.
I can try to photograph the difference between 900 and 750 lumens, but I want to remind that the user Gopajti has in the past done a good job with its excellent comparative pictures and beamshot.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...enix-TK35-UE-amp-TK35-L2-Pictures-Impressions


----------



## magicstone12 (Sep 8, 2015)

Stefano said:


> I have little free time, but I'd like to do this.
> Unfortunately my English is that of Google Translator and I do not know if it's appropriate to write a review.
> I can try, in the worst case you will do a lot of laughs.
> Surely I'll do a photo/beamshot comparison.
> ...



I have read this post,the photos are really impressive,but I want to know more about the runtime and output,selfbuilt do more in his review.Look forward to your reviews,don't worry about your english,photos can also tell people the difference.


----------



## Stefano (Sep 8, 2015)

magicstone12 said:


> I have read this post,the photos are really impressive,but I want to know more about the runtime and output,selfbuilt do more in his review.Look forward to your reviews,don't worry about your english,photos can also tell people the difference.



Today the TK35 UE 1800 lm has arrived at destination.
I do not know if tonight I find time to do some comparative photos because I plan to do a hiking with it immediately.
If tonight I did not realize Beamshot I hope to do over the weekend.
Yesterday I could find a perfect holster in a military shop.
For people interested the dealer told me that is a holster for carrying weapons magazine.
(I do not like the original TK35 holster)


----------



## Stefano (Sep 8, 2015)

Tonight no hike with flashlights (too tired and uncertain weather)
I made some photos and video comparatives, in the coming hours I put them in this post.
For the moment I show only three videos - maybe tomorrow I find the time to upload the animated pictures.

Fenix TK35 (year 2012) modified with LED XM-L2 NW (bin 3C - 4750/5000 K) vs Fenix TK35 UE 1800 lumens
The tree is located approximately 95 meters
































Low brightness level (15 lumens led XM-L2 vs 25 lumens led MT-G2)








Other comparison:
TK35 UE (250 lumens) vs Nitecore P12 NW (210 lumens)


----------



## Stefano (Sep 9, 2015)

Added new photos (animated GIF) to post #31.

If you think this content here is OT let me know that I remove them and create a new thread (TK35 XM-L2 vs TK35 UE 1800 lumens)


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the pics, Stefano. 

The original *Fenix TK35* (modded to NW) definitely out-throws the *Fenix TK35UE*, even though it outputs less lumens. The newer TK35UE, however, has a nice broad hot spot a bright spill that are good for general use. 

If forced to choose between them, I think I prefer the TK35UE, but flashlights are just tools. You gotta pick the right one for the job at hand.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 9, 2015)

I agree.
Though older beam weaknesses is shown now in comparisons.
It's just not spewing the photons of the UE.

Any range gained on older is taken from spill and leaves it to being a spot light with spill and new the light is simply a thrown wall of light that probably has more overall lux on target at distance.
Just my guess and hunch from the excellent photos.

I want the UE☺


----------



## Stefano (Sep 9, 2015)

Glad to have both two TK35, they have a different character.
I purchased the TK35 UE for a specific use, hiking in a particularly dense forest where throw is useless, with Zebralight H602w over the head and the TK35 UE in the hand I think I can have total visibility.
I hope to try soon TK35 UE in the woods.
For those interested in TK35 "standard" time ago I made a short video in the woods.


----------



## magicstone12 (Sep 13, 2015)

Stefano said:


> Today the TK35 UE 1800 lm has arrived at destination.
> I do not know if tonight I find time to do some comparative photos because I plan to do a hiking with it immediately.
> If tonight I did not realize Beamshot I hope to do over the weekend.
> Yesterday I could find a perfect holster in a military shop.
> ...



Thanks,look forward to your review and beamshots


----------



## Stefano (Sep 13, 2015)

magicstone12 said:


> Thanks,look forward to your review and beamshots



Thank you.
But at the moment I do not think I can find the time to do a review but I'd like to realize it..
I hope to do soon more photos and videos outdoors. (I have not yet tested the TK35UE during hiking)


----------



## Stefano (Sep 15, 2015)

Added three animated images to post #31


----------



## magicstone12 (Sep 16, 2015)

Stefano said:


> Added new photos (animated GIF) to post #31.
> 
> If you think this content here is OT let me know that I remove them and create a new thread (TK35 XM-L2 vs TK35 UE 1800 lumens)



Thanks for the photos


----------



## dazzleaj (Sep 21, 2015)

Yesterday I could find a perfect holster in a military shop.
For people interested the dealer told me that is a holster for carrying weapons magazine.
(I do not like the original TK35 holster)


















[/QUOTE]

That is a really good idea!


----------



## Stefano (Sep 21, 2015)

dazzleaj said:


> That is a really good idea!



I bought another of these holsters, the dealer told me it is a magazine pouch for M4
(Single mag pouch holds 2 M4/AR-15 - 30 round magazines)
They are perfect for my two TK35, Fenix should realize a closed holster with similar characteristics.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the beamshots *Stefano!*

I have considered TK35UE MT-G2 since last year and now the MT-G2 is replaced with a XHP 50.
But I found the MT-G2 version at a dealer who has it still in stock so I ordered it. Within a few days I will receive it, will be very interesting!


----------



## andrew2 (Sep 23, 2015)

Swedpat said:


> Thanks for the beamshots *Stefano!*
> 
> I have considered TK35UE MT-G2 since last year and now the MT-G2 is replaced with a XHP 50.
> But I found the MT-G2 version at a dealer who has it still in stock so I ordered it. Within a few days I will receive it, will be very interesting!



Get another TK35UE 2015 edition and do a comparision


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 24, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> Get another TK35UE 2015 edition and do a comparison



I received TK35UE MT-G2 today. Very floody beam and a nice tint, as expected. Actually it feels very much like a 2x18650 option of Jetbeam PA40W. Just much brighter.
It would be interesting to compare it to the 2015 model, but it's a bit superfluous for me...


----------



## tzmxxhh (Sep 24, 2015)

might be my next choice


----------



## sidecross (Oct 26, 2015)

I bought the Fenix PD40 and the Fenix TK35-UE (2015) and depending on my needs have an excellent flood or throw light. The Cree MT-G2 and Cree XHP-50 LED's are great updates for my use.


----------



## Stefano (Nov 1, 2015)

I finally found the time to use the TK35 UE.
A small video, very happy with this torch.
another video tomorrow (but similar to this)





Edit post:
Yesterday I used the TK35 UE on a mountain path (where I could not filmed because with at least one hand I had to cling to trees)
The TK35 UE coupled with Zebralight H602w has proved perfect for hiking.
I made other two outdoor video (on video I using only the TK35 UE )


----------



## hazza (Nov 1, 2015)

Stefano said:


> I finally found the time to use the TK35 UE.
> A small video, very happy with this torch.
> another video tomorrow (but similar to this)



Thanks for these Stefano


----------



## sidecross (Nov 1, 2015)

I have both versions of the TK35UE and they are two of my favorite go to lights. I would like to see a 26650 battery version of this light. My other favorite light is a Fenix PD40; I like very much the Cree MT-G2 LED.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 1, 2015)

sidecross said:


> I have both versions of the TK35UE and they are two of my favorite go to lights. I would like to see a 26650 battery version of this light. My other favorite light is a Fenix PD40; I like very much the Cree MT-G2 LED.



Which do you like better. How is the beam different in practice with the XHP50 version compared to the MT-G2 version?


----------



## sidecross (Nov 2, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Which do you like better. How is the beam different in practice with the XHP50 version compared to the MT-G2 version?


I like them both, the new 2015 version is a bit shorter and the switch is now threaded; the Cree MT-G2 version has a fitted inserted switch. These are both great compact lights and I will be keeping these in service. 

Th Cree MT-G2 version is a better flood light.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 2, 2015)

I also went out in the forest with my TK35UE MT-G2 a few days ago. Apart from that I brought with me Surefire M6LT Guardian. Different lights; TK35 provides a wide hotspot and bright spill, definitely more a flooder than a thrower. M6LT provides a beefy throwy beam with very small amount of spill. Both of them are very nice out in the wilderness!


----------



## Stefano (Nov 4, 2015)

Added two videos to post #47
I could use for a long time the TK35 UE, I am very satisfied, the High level (750 lm) offers a great brightness without overheating (and with good battery life)
The TK35 UE is a torch truly recommended for those who want to do hiking.
Coupled with a Zebralight H602w is the perfect combination to turn night into day :thumbsup:


----------



## seery (Dec 7, 2015)

The 2015 TK35 UE (2,000 lumens with the XHP50) is hands downs my favorite TK35 to date. 

It throws as far as the Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L2 but has way more flood and puts out way more light. Insane really.

And I really like new new switch design.

Two thumbs up for Fenix!


----------



## sidecross (Dec 7, 2015)

I have both the '14 and '15 versions of the TK35UE and I consider these the best side by side twin 18650 battery lights in the market.


----------



## Bretcoe (Dec 18, 2015)

I've done some digging and maybe I'm just not finding it, but are you guys using the Fenix protected cells in your 35ue's?

I'm planning on getting one for my brother, but was going to go with either Sony VTC5's or Samsung 30Q's. I know the protected cells are a bit longer, is there any issue with using these higher drain, non protected flat tops in the 35ue?


----------



## seery (Dec 18, 2015)

Bretcoe said:


> I've done some digging and maybe I'm just not finding it, but are you guys using the Fenix protected cells in your 35ue's?



We use the KeepPower 18650 3400mAh protected cells in all three of our TK35EU's. Our charger is the Nitecore D2 (2015).

http://www.keeppower.com.cn/products_detail.php?id=375


----------



## sidecross (Dec 18, 2015)

seery said:


> We use the KeepPower 18650 3400mAh protected cells in all three of our TK35EU's. Our charger is the Nitecore D2 (2015).
> 
> http://www.keeppower.com.cn/products_detail.php?id=375


I use the very same battery and capacity; Illumination Supply is a reliable supplier in the U.S.


----------



## Bretcoe (Dec 20, 2015)

Those seem like good cells. Thank you.

But, due to the cells integrated reverse polarity protection and low voltage warning, is it necessary to use a protected cell still?


----------



## sidecross (Dec 20, 2015)

Bretcoe said:


> Those seem like good cells. Thank you.
> 
> But, due to the cells integrated reverse polarity protection and low voltage warning, is it necessary to use a protected cell still?


Anytime I use 18650 batteries in series I use protected batteries of the same manufacturer and the same batch of purchase and manufacture. I usually buy batteries in groups of ten at a time and mark them in some way. Usually I have groups of ten from Keeppower, Eagletac, or other known ant tested or vetted battery from a respected source from either Mountain Electronics or Illumination Supply both are in the U.S.


----------



## Bretcoe (Dec 20, 2015)

sidecross said:


> Anytime I use 18650 batteries in series I use protected batteries of the same manufacturer and the same batch of purchase and manufacture. I usually buy batteries in groups of ten at a time and mark them in some way. Usually I have groups of ten from Keeppower, Eagletac, or other known ant tested or vetted battery from a respected source from either Mountain Electronics or Illumination Supply both are in the U.S.


I hear you. I always marry pairs of cells to be used together, and label them accordingly (they charge together, they rest together, the get tested individually but as a pair...)

I understand the safety of the protected cells, I'm just not used to using/needing them. I have a lot of experience with high drain unprotected cells because my girlfriend and I got off tobacco about a year ago, and have been vaping since. That really puts the cells to the test and requires some insight into electronics to ensure you don't blow your face off. E.g. Gotta make sure your cell can handle putting a 0.3 Ohm coil across it.

I guess the protected cells can't hurt. And the extra peace of mind will be a nice side effect.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 14, 2016)

I just purchased a 2015 TK35UE (XHP 50) and wow this is one of my most favorite lights to date. A year or so back I had the MT-G2 version and while I liked the tint of the MT-G2, it was just too floody for me and I ended up selling it. I think the MT-G2 is great for up close work but a lot of what I use a light for is to see some distance too. I haven't had a chance to take it outside yet, but with shining it around in the basement and comparing to other lights, the beam is perfect for me. Tint is cool white but I was very pleased to find no blue or green. The hot spot diffused into the corona with a somewhat gradual change. I like that. Some lights I have, exhibit a distinct circle and unless its a thrower, I prefer not to have a distinct defined edge from hot spot to corona.

Fenix stated lumens are 20/120/380/1050/2000.......my estimates from my light box are 14/109/383/1050/2120
Lumem estimates from when I tested the MT-G2 are 25/264/785/1925


----------



## martinaee (Jan 15, 2016)

Is this TK35UE 2015 (XHP50) capable of tail-standing? I know the TK35 lights couldn't really do that well from the start, but is the main button on this one not protruding so far so that it could still stand upright without falling over? I absolutely love the 2 side by side 18650 format like this, but tail-standing would be so nice in it too.


----------



## seery (Jan 15, 2016)

The on/off switch of the XHP50 extends slightly beyond the body.

I tail stand one all the time in the rafters of our hay loft. It doesn't stand flat and because of this is not as secure, but it has yet to fall over even when tossing hay around.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 25, 2017)

Possible shilling thread closed.
 FYI: While discussion threads are of course permitted, creating a thread by merely posting a website hyperlink & a 'file pic' is not an acceptable discussion opener.


----------

